# Twisted poodle



## Kaybeegenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone else have a contortionist poodle?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Doughnut poodle!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Couldn't get all of her in the picture because she was right next to me on the bed, but I think you can see her position. This is my spoo Gabriella, and she loves to sleep next to me in these "contorted" positions.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sophie (RIP) used to sleep in what we called carousel position with all 4 legs crossed. We called it carousel position because she looked like a galloping horse on a carousel.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> Doughnut poodle!


Bob is a doughnut poodle too!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Toddy can get into some weird positions, too.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Indie is a contortionist too!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, Rain too :


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Rain is soooooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I LOVE her haircut!

Fantastic signature picture


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! Molly is too!


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha all these photos are awesome, Ralph sleeps funny too!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

A couple more.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> A couple more.


The second picture looks like a yin-yang symbol.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy is always a contortionist!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou is a 60lb poodle that normally takes 2 full seats of the couch, I dont know how she curled up so tiny in this position! LOL (second picture is for comparison, same age/same weight)

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

